# Resolução do ecrã e outras falhas

## cravonic

olá comunidade Gentoo

Sou novo no gentoo e neste forum  :Razz: , acabo de instalar num pc o gentoo, até agora não tive muitos problemas, mas há aqui uns que não consigo resolver e preciso da vossa ajuda.

1º Tenho um ecrã (antigo) da philips 14C portanto de 14'' e que a resolução máxima que consigo nele é 800x600. O gentoo não consigo mais que 640x480.

Aqui fica o meu Xorg.conf:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Fri Jan 11 15:05:59 PST 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

   # Load  "GLcore"

    Load           "glx"

   # Load  "dri"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    Option         "Metamodes" "800x600"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "NV40 [GeForce 6800]"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "UseEvents" "false"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "800x600"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option    "Composite"  "enable"

EndSection

```

O output que interessa do log do X:

```

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "800x600"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEvents" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6800 (NV40) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.40.02.26.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6800 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "800x600"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

```

Bem para já gostava de conseguir colocar o monitor com melhor resolução, já teho o opengl activado.

Tambem quero que me indiquem um site para instalar o compiz-fusion e optimizar a minha nvidia 6800.

2º Já agora como coloco o firefox em português, já meti em pt nas variaveis e tenho o sistema gnome em pt, apesar do openoffice não ter ficado depois do comando emerge --update --deep --newuse world, que pelo que me pareceu actualiza todo o sistema fase às variáveis que foram alteradas, portanto quero mete em pt tanto o openoffice como o firefox.

3º O sistema quando está no X, (por exemplo terminar sessão) fica congelado por breves momentos.. tipo uns 10 segundos e a imagem fica incompleta, alguém já passou por isto?

Cumprimentos

----------

## baldeante

Para teres o OpenOffice em PT tens de mudar a interface para português nas opções .... quanto ao Firefox nunca utilizei  a interface em PT apesar se a ter instalada ...

----------

## cravonic

pois tentei actualizar o sistema com as variáveis com Lingua e language em "pt_PT " e de facto o firefox ficou em português, a questão é que o openoffice já tem o dicionário e as outras opções todas em pt, menos a interface, só aparece "US" ou "default".

Quanto ao problema da resolução do monitor, não há aqui ninguém que possa ajudar?

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Compilaste o openoffice ou instalaste o pacote binario ???

Eu compilei e tenho as duas linguas EN + PT bão posso garantir que o facto de o ter compilado seja a forma de ter as duas linguas no entanto o resultado do comando "emerge openoffice -pv" parece indicar que ao compilar ele adiciona as duas linguas ...

Se resolveres compilar o openoffice eu sugiro que o facas a noite no meu PC leva cerca de 12 horas ....

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.3.1-r1  USE="cairo cups dbus firefox gnome gstreamer gtk java ldap pam -binfilter -debug -eds -kde -mono -odk -seamonkey -sound -webdav -xulrunner" LINGUAS="en pt -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 229,256 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 229,256 kB

```

Relativamente a questão do monitor adiciona a configuração do teu monitor HorizSync e VertRefresh de acordo com as especificações do monitor, aqui tens um exemplo :

```

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Samtron15"

   VendorName   "Samtron"

   ModelName   "56E"

   Option      "DPMS"

   HorizSync   30 - 61

   VertRefresh   50 - 120

EndSection

```

----------

